# Remote Control for dust extractor



## Mooeee (3 Apr 2011)

I have just fitted a remote control for my dust extractor and can now turn it on and off with out going anywhere near it, and I have to say it's fantastic, NO more having to go to the extractor and turning it on and NO more going to it to turn it off.

I just have to use the remote control button it's just like the one for the car (Well a bit cheaper than a car remote) but non the less just as good and all for £45 don't know how Iv'e managed without it.

ITS GREAT =D>


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (3 Apr 2011)

Ahh but will it work on the missus?


*ducks*


----------



## dance (3 Apr 2011)

More details...!


----------



## Dodge (4 Apr 2011)

I've been using a remote of this type for a Record DX5000 that is connected to my Radial Arm saw - The remote being stuck to the side of the gantry arm beside the RAS switch.

Simples!

Rog


----------



## Harbo (4 Apr 2011)

I have been using remotes on my stuff for a number of years now including my DX5000.
Set of four from Maplins about £20.


Rod


----------



## Dibs-h (4 Apr 2011)

Harbo":3oxsgqb0 said:


> I have been using remotes on my stuff for a number of years now including my DX5000.
> Set of four from Maplins about £20.
> 
> 
> Rod



Set of 4 from Asda for £5!


----------



## woodbloke (4 Apr 2011)

Dibs-h":8iplttim said:


> Harbo":8iplttim said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using remotes on my stuff for a number of years now including my DX5000.
> ...



The problem here is Dibs, that the cheapie units won't switch 2.2KW, which is what I need for my Camvac 386. Maplins do a range of switchers, one of which (the one Rod uses) will cope with this load - Rob


----------



## Dibs-h (4 Apr 2011)

woodbloke":3m6dca0a said:


> Dibs-h":3m6dca0a said:
> 
> 
> > Harbo":3m6dca0a said:
> ...



All the ones I have are rated at 13A. So wouldn't have thought that 2.3KW, i.e. 9'ish amps would be an issue, but I suppose I'll find out when I start moving the kit into the shop and setting it all up.

Dibs


----------



## Karl (4 Apr 2011)

It's the issue of the load placed by an induction motor. Apparently they have a higher start-up requirement - a 2hp induction motor (1500w) is on the threshold of whether it will trip a 13a fuse.

Not that I know a great deal about such matters - just recollecting bits posted in the past.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## MickCheese (4 Apr 2011)

I need some more info.

How does this type of thing work with a NVR switch? Do you replace it?

Mick


----------



## Mooeee (4 Apr 2011)

Yes you would need to change the NVR switch otherwise you have to keep going back to the machine to put in back on, be no point having remote.

I changed my NVR to an Enclosed Isolator switch, now it's either on or off. The remote I have used is ok up to 3HP. and can switch the dust extractor on from 50 feet away. I didn't take my NVR switch off I left it on just in case I ever sold the machine all I did was disconnect the motor wire from the NVR and reconnect it into the new enclosed isolator and wired a new plug and lead to plug into my remote unit.


----------

